# Technical Service Manual Pye Dolphin



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

Gentlemen,
I urgently require a copy (On Loan - or photostat) of the Technical Service Manual for the Pye Dolphin Marine AM Transceiver .

Any costs involved with this request will be refunded.

Thank you !

znord737


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

May one ask why?

Try the Pye website!

McC


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Try this one
http://www.qsl.net/g8mgk/pye/Pye.htm
Cheers
Kris


----------



## BOB GARROCH (Oct 10, 2008)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Try this one
> http://www.qsl.net/g8mgk/pye/Pye.htm
> Cheers
> Kris


Having been employed by PYE Telecommunications as a radio systems engineer, between 1971-1991 I have always regarded Pye as being the market leader in mobile communication. Between 1950-1980 they invented many inovative system products which Motorola bought outright making Motorola into the market leader it is today. It is a pity Phillips took them over and destroyed a very vibrant company.

I am amazed that people are keeping the old radios going. Where do the spare parts come from? 

But PYE could never make a decent portable radio It was their biggest failure caused by reliabilty problems. Motorola portables are still in use after 20 years without failure. Customers hang on to them and refuse to replace.

I gave my 3 year old son a PF1 Tx and Rx and was also arrested by the police . They where humbled when they saw they where only empty boxes.


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

*Pye Dolphin Marine Transceiver*

Gentlemen,

Thank you for your various inputs re my request for a Technical Service Manual.

I have since obtained a copy of the manual.

On a side issue I was also employed by Pye Telecomms Cambridge first in ICM then Systems Design and lastly Export Sales.

The amount of Talent that worked within that Company was absolutely fantastic. Given the correct direction they would even now be a world leader in the Telecomms Field . Unfortunately the successive driving forces at the very top were akin to square pegs in round holes and lost the plot completely.

Philips when they took over (Core Business White Goods and Domestic Electricals) did not really understand the telecomms business and tried to run the operation as if it were an arm of their domestic activities . There was no way that would work and subsequently the Telecomms side was sold off to a venture capital company who knew even less about Telecomms . At some stage the venture capital company decided that there was no profitable future in Telecomms and sold off the Telecomms Business and all the Pye Land in Cambridge to recoup their investment which was very significant. 

Sad demise to a great British Company 

znord737


----------

